#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Find hyperlinks with a specific address and replace the Text to Display

## sexcelhelp

I'm trying to come up with a macro that mimics Microsoft Word's Document Properties but in PowerPoint. To do so, I want to automatically update the *Text to Display* of all hyperlinks that have a specific *Address* with a custom PowerPoint property.

For example, I have a custom property "File Link", and I want to plug the "File Link" property text (e.g., www.excelforum.com) into the *Text to Display* for all hyperlinks that have the *Address* "#URL" for the hyperlinks.

I've cobbled together small tidbits of VBA that help me expose document properties, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do the find/replace on specific hyperlinks.

----------

